# Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige]


----------



## Manny G. (21. Februar 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige]*

Recht coole Prämien!
Aber die Maus die man für ein Miniabo bekommt ist unglaublich hässlich!


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige]*

da muss ich doch echt überlegen ob ich ein Abo abschließe


----------

